# Just curious about this bottle. Ive never found one like it. Any help would be great!



## Jessianne (Feb 29, 2020)

Just curious about this bottle. Ive never found one like it. Any help would be great!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 29, 2020)

Home - Furst-McNess Company
					

Delivering trustworthy, high-quality nutritional services for over 100 yearsCreating innovative health and technology products for the next century Delivering




					www.mcness.com
				









						About Us
					






					mcnessstore.com
				




Nice looking bottle.  Maybe these links will help.


----------



## Jessianne (Mar 1, 2020)

This whiskey bottle is baffling me. I've had a whiskey bottle collector tell me hes not sure what it is, and probably not worth anything.  It has five finger grip melted or formed into it. Any help / info,would be great!!!


sandchip said:


> Home - Furst-McNess Company
> 
> 
> Delivering trustworthy, high-quality nutritional services for over 100 yearsCreating innovative health and technology products for the next century Delivering
> ...


Very cool thank you!


----------



## Gene (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice bottle!


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 29, 2020)

Jessianne said:


> Just curious about this bottle. Ive never found one like it. Any help would be great!



mine got a couple of these so I’m glad you posted. Now I can read the info from other peoples comments haha!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

Always do a search before posting questions that have already been answered. Resources.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Always do a search before posting questions that have already been answered. Resources.


This is a good way to chase new people off.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2020)

That was not what i meant. Some questions have been answered before and often in depth. I have found that if i do a search to a question i have, i find others have had the same question answered. I never want to chase anyone away.  Besides i was replying to Catcat16 comment.


----------

